# An album of 20th Century Mfg Co pics



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooner or later I AM going to get around to building one in G, I promise. Meanwhile, yesterday I got a bit bored, and uploaded all the pics of these rare beasties that I had accumulated (well the ones that were already on my hard drive... I think I have about a dozen or so more in my inspection book)

The 20th Century Mfg Co (originally The Improved Traction Engine Co) was a little regional manufacturer of steam traction engines (steam tractors) located in Boynton, Pa., Somerset County, in the South-Central part of the state. The company was owned by a Mennonite minister named Gideon D. (Gib) Miller. Rev Miller's first engine patents date from 1902 (filed in 1901), so we can assume that for the start of production. 

20th Century engines all used Rev Miller's patented twin cylinder undermounted design. They all shared the same 10" cylinder stroke, simplifying production. And they all used a unique high efficiency firebox, also of Rev. Miller's design.

In 1917 the government requested that Reverend Miller turn his factory over to produce armaments, he refused on religious grounds. So the government shut off their supply of strategic materials (iron, steel, copper, brass) forcing them to close. Which gives us roughly 17 years of active engine building.

Nobody today is quite sure how many engines they built. The serial numbers (brass tags) were literally just pulled out of a basket on the secretary's desk. And all the records were destroyed when the building was sold in the 1950s. What is nearly certain is that there are only 2 complete engines, 2 partial engines, and a cylinder set left.

The Album is Here 

I've included patent drawings, several catalog cuts, plus vintage and recent pictures in the album. Sorry, I don't have plans.... but I CAN get some more detail pics if needed


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi MIK,
Thanks for sharing your information. What a unique piece of equipment.
Rick Marty


----------

